# Learned Behavior? Bad Habit? Help Please



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

can't help ya , but 
thats one fine looking construction:thumbsup::thumbsup:
damn great job


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks man, now if only I can really schred and not worry about clipping my nose which can be a disaster I'll be good to go. My friend built this in about 15 hours. (5 days, 3 hours each day) This is just the beginning of the backyard we still have a rainbow rail, flat box and 8ft x 5ft quarter to finish up the run.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool, thank you! Yeah, It's on my friends camera I have to get the footage and I'll do just that. Probably tonight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

OMGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats such a sick setup man holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!

if your ever out in colorado hit me up because my back yard desprely needs one of these.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, I figured out the problem on my own... and I wanted to share some footage with you guys of the other night. I'm riding again in about an hour, we built so much more. Video to follow this is just a teaser. Let me know what you think!

YouTube - backyardmasterspreview

wish youtube had better quality.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

can i come over? lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

damn thats a nice setup....you'll have some serious fun this winter as long as you can keep snow in the back yard. I'd make friends with someone who works at an ice rink so you can fill a truck up with Zamboni shavings to use if no natural snow lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

NYCboarder - sorry dude, not my house. It's my friends about 100 feet away from mine

MaPolley07 - thanks man, my friend designed it all himself AND built it himself. I helped a tiny bit. About the zamboni didn't you see we have a snow machine?? I guess if we really needed some snow we could do that. We just got dumped on tonight and my friend built a quarter pipe, box jump and we also set up the rainbow rail. More footage probably by monday night.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol thats great, now I want to make one! Where the heck do you buy that mini snowmaker?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

soo easy to make a snow maker..and cheap if your old man has the compressor and power washer and shit..


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah, you need a power washer... my friend has a small electric one 1500psi i think? an air compressor, and a valve system. The one he has is two water nozzles on the top and the air nozzle under those two. The only catch it's got to be 27 degrees as opposed to 32 because it's not falling from 14000 feet so it doesn't have as much time to freeze. The snow it produces is amazing quality though. I'd say about 1" per hour for a 20 x 20 area. 1.5" on certain days. 

To answer your question Jenzo I think he got the actual valve system on ebay. 400-500 bucks I believe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

didn't notice the mini snowmaker.....I saw a video on youtube a couple years ago of a backyard setup somewhat like yours, and they owned an ice rink so they brought in the zamboni shavings to use for snow


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea man that is an amaazzing set up... lots o credit...what part of li are you in? Must have a big backyard


----------

